# ntl customer service



## Jethro (7 Jun 2007)

I use the word "service" advisedly or ironically.

I just spent 30 mins on hold listening to a message that their reps are all busy and will be with me shortly. 

Eventually I checked the website to find they closed two hours ago!!

Bunch of imbeciles. They could at least tell you that when you call.

BTW, anyone want a dead digital box?


----------



## PM1234 (7 Jun 2007)

Tell me about it. They're notorious. I spent about a week ringing them about a problem. At one stage I stupidly held for over an hour before hanging up in frustration and another time I rang when the office was open and held until their office was closed yet I was still on hold!!!

Maybe email is better [broken link removed]  Make sure you give them your address and account details so they can check out the problem as I've heard of someone emailing them and getting a response ten days later (!) asking for the above details without which they couldn't check out the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Keentoinvest (8 Jun 2007)

I have never ranted on one of these blogs until i had a problem with ntl, probably the most unorganised customer service dept you'll come across


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Jun 2007)

Took me months to solve one problem with NTL. Other problems I've never been able to resolve with them.


----------



## Towger (8 Jun 2007)

It took a lot of phone calls and over a month for them to fix my 95 year old grandmothers connection. They ran new a cable along the house but forgot to connect her to it, then turned off the old cable. 

Has anyone ever seen them remove old cable?

Towger


----------



## Jethro (8 Jun 2007)

So I'm definitely not alone...

Let's band together, march on their HQ and raze it to the ground.

 

Actually, I managed to get through to customer (dis)service this morning. Only held for 13 mins. Must be a record. They'll send an engineer out in 11 days time.

Hahahahahahahaha!

Any proper company would be saying 11 HOURS, not DAYS.

And there is no point in complaining to the guy on the phone since he'll probably just "lose" my booking. So I gritted my teeth and was polite.

11 Days. 11. 11.

 

Now I'll just have to get a life for a couple of weeks. At least it's not the footie season.

Why can't I just collect a replacement box from them? I'd even give them back the old one. Good grief!!!!


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Jun 2007)

A lot of people I know switched from NTL because of the unreliablilty of NTL for big matches etc.


----------



## woodseb (8 Jun 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> A lot of people I know switched to NTL because of the unreliablilty of NTL for big matches etc.


 
how about reading your posts again before you hit send


----------



## kmelvin (8 Jun 2007)

Like everyone else, I've had a ton of issues with them.

I now only stay on hold for 20 minutes.
After that, its a letter to the MD. 

Even when I get through, the staff are extremely incompetant (resulting in me having to ring back to sort the issue properly).

A detailed letter to the MD normally gets redirected to a team lead 
who may have half a brain. 

K


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2007)

kmelvin said:


> I now only stay on hold for 20 minutes.


*Only*!!?


----------



## IsleOfMan (8 Jun 2007)

I got a very nice phone call from NTL the other evening asking me did I want to upgrade to Digital. I get regular letters from them inviting me to take up the same offer. I took the opportunity to ask them why my 87 year old father was having difficulty getting BBC and Channel 4 reception and why they couldn't find him on their "system". I wonder are the phones at NTL constantly engaged because their sales staff are making outgoing phonecalls inviting customers to take up their digital offer?


----------



## Banking2006 (8 Jun 2007)

It may be worth noting that much of NTL's 'customer service' is outsourced to this company in Cork- [broken link removed]


----------



## TravisT (10 Jun 2007)

I wrote them a letter and included an advertised special introductory offer they had sent me. Told them to go stuff their offer and that I'm happy to continue with RTE 1 & 2 to spite them. (Spent months trying to get service - to hell with them)


----------



## triona (11 Jun 2007)

Hi,

Sorry if I'm hijacking a thread here but I'm having a problem with NTL. 
We have recently been changed from Chorus to NTL and our direct debit with Chorus has not carried over to NTL. I phoned NTL on Thursday to pay our bill using Laser card. The girl tried to put the transaction through twice but said it didn't work. So I gave her my credit card details and she put it through on that. I checked my bank accounts on Friday and the two laser card and the credit card transactions all went through. I phoned NTL today and was told that they would have to issue me a cheque to refund the money which would take 5 weeks.

If I pay using a credit card or laser card, am I not entitled to get the money refunded in the same way I paid it? 

Thanks, Triona


----------



## el diablo (11 Jun 2007)

triona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if I'm hijacking a thread here but I'm having a problem with NTL.
> We have recently been changed from Chorus to NTL and our direct debit with Chorus has not carried over to NTL. I phoned NTL on Thursday to pay our bill using Laser card. The girl tried to put the transaction through twice but said it didn't work. So I gave her my credit card details and she put it through on that. I checked my bank accounts on Friday and the two laser card and the credit card transactions all went through. I phoned NTL today and was told that they would have to issue me a cheque to refund the money which would take 5 weeks.
> ...


I had a similar problem where they double charged my credit card on 2nd April (over 2 months ago) and I'm still fighting for a refund.   They also told me that they can not refund me to my credit card and it must be by cheque.   They tell me it'll take another 3 weeks for them to issue the cheque.
They've the worst customer service I've ever witnessed.   Two separate members of their staff promised me today that they'd call me before 5pm to sort out my problem but of course I heard from neither of them.

I'll dump NTL as soon as they refund me...


----------



## jonny330 (18 Jun 2007)

I've been with NTL for over 4 months now after moving into a new house and haven't recieved a bill yet! Is this normal? We had numerous problems with them but whenever we rang their customer service they could never find our details in the system. I'm just worried I'm going to get one huge bill in a couple of months.

Has anyone else experianced this?


----------



## rob30 (18 Jun 2007)

I took 2 half days off work, once with a no show, then next time wth an appointment mix up.
The only thing to do is write in to the complaints dept, I got 2 months free viewing from that. Still not enough to stop the blood boiling. 
I cannot wait to move somewhere i can put up a sky dish and use my freeview card from the uk!


----------



## el diablo (18 Jun 2007)

rob30 said:


> I took 2 half days off work, once with a no show, then next time wth an appointment mix up.
> The only thing to do is write in to the complaints dept, I got 2 months free viewing from that. Still not enough to stop the blood boiling.
> I cannot wait to move somewhere i can put up a sky dish and use my freeview card from the uk!



hi,  how can i contact their complaint compartment?   I still haven't been refunded from when i was overcharged 10 weeks ago...


----------



## peno (19 Jun 2007)

I requested to terminate my NTL contract as of 27th of June as I had paid my bill up to this amount.

Last week 2 weeks early they cut me off. I then spent 45 mins on Friday trying to get them to reconnect they said it would be done within the hour. On saturday it was not done. I rang again and was switced to a department and put on hold for 20 mins. They then left the office so I hung up.

Finally on Monday afternoon they reconnected everything but then 4 hours later we were disconnected again.

I'm about to ring up again but I'm not holding out much hope of getting it done anytime soon and I don't think a refund will be possible given other stories.

I know I requested to leave but I still hadn't organised another provider and I might have been persuaded to stay but not know I have just ordered sky.


----------



## carpedeum (19 Jun 2007)

el diablo said:


> I had a similar problem where they double charged my credit card on 2nd April (over 2 months ago) and I'm still fighting for a refund. They also told me that they can not refund me to my credit card and it must be by cheque. They tell me it'll take another 3 weeks for them to issue the cheque.
> They've the worst customer service I've ever witnessed. Two separate members of their staff promised me today that they'd call me before 5pm to sort out my problem but of course I heard from neither of them.
> 
> I'll dump NTL as soon as they refund me...


 
Here's a scary one... NTL and Chorus are now one company!

I did a terribly stupid thing at the end of April. I was rushing out to work and getting kids ready for breakfast and school when I made an EFT payment via BOI 365 on line to Chorus instead of Mastercard... men just cannot multi-task! it was a substantial amount of dosh! After my screams had shattered every piece of glass and my hair turned white... I rang BOI. They said that Chorus could revert the EFT within a day or too. Pigs might fly! It took 5 weeks for me to get a cheque... and only then after I said I was going to do a Bruce Willis Die Hard attack on NTL's office at East Point! I admit that I was the original plonker, but, the apathetic service was incredible. There is no way I am converting to payment by direct debit as they are begging me to do. It is a disgrace that NTL/Chorus nearly have a monoploy on cable. I don't like the thought of an ugly sat dish either.


----------



## el diablo (19 Jun 2007)

well, that's it.   after waiting 10 weeks for a refund I've decided to bring them to the small claims court.  there seems to be no alternative...  

I'm sure NTL will go bust within the next two years.     they are incredibly incompetent.....


----------



## Powerboat (20 Jun 2007)

Banking2006 said:


> It may be worth noting that much of NTL's 'customer service' is outsourced to this company in Cork- [broken link removed]


 
Hi from a neighbouring thread re Chorus !

Are Zevas responsible now for Chorus as well?


----------



## Niallymac (22 Jun 2007)

Everyong who still uses NTL/Chorus should do the decent and honourable thing, and move to SKY. Technology is light years better and they can install anywhere in the world.

The only reason NTL/Chorus still have a business in ireland is complacency. Come to think of it, same applies to Eircom.


----------



## cinders (22 Jun 2007)

Unfortunately Niallymac, if you are part of an apt complex (like me!) you don't always have much choice in selecting providers.


----------



## el diablo (22 Jun 2007)

cinders said:


> Unfortunately Niallymac, if you are part of an apt complex (like me!) you don't always have much choice in selecting providers.


you could move apartment.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jun 2007)

el diablo said:


> you could move apartment.



Unless an apt already has BB you've no way of knowing it can get it.


----------



## cinders (23 Jun 2007)

el diablo said:


> you could move apartment.


 

Tee hee, if only!!  I'm thinking NTL will be a major contributor in house price increases in the coming years, forcing apt dwellers to sell up & buy houses not attached to management companies just so we can put up satellite dishes!!


----------



## noilh (23 Jun 2007)

woodseb said:


> how about reading your posts again before you hit send



Aircobra19 could be someone who's fed up with husband watching all the matches.


----------



## z108 (23 Jun 2007)

cinders said:


> Unfortunately Niallymac, if you are part of an apt complex (like me!) you don't always have much choice in selecting providers.







el diablo said:


> you could move apartment.



You can get Satellite receivers which dont look like dishes. Theres a thread on that somewhere.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jun 2007)

woodseb said:


> how about reading your posts again before you hit send



Good advice. LOL 



noilheart said:


> Aircobra19 could be someone who's fed up with husband watching all the matches.



I like your thinking, re: NTL

But consider some girls watch football and some guys don't.


----------



## nicelives (23 Jun 2007)

Contrary to the other experiences on this forum, I've always had a good response from ntl customer services, even when I cancelled over a month ago it took only 5-6 minutes. I found phoning customer services on Saturday evening or Friday after lunch was the best and they can deal with most things except the financials.
On another note getting Sky+ has been the greatest move ever, I've fallen in love with TV all over again, wake up smiling, it just gets better and better.


----------



## el diablo (24 Jun 2007)

nicelives said:


> I've fallen in love with TV all over again, wake up smiling, it just gets better and better.


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2007)

Niallymac said:


> Come to think of it, same applies to Eircom.


I did but they still need Eircom for the local loop.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jun 2007)

Best time to ring NTL is in the evening I find. Had to call about broadband a few months ago and no probs after 6. Rang last night in relation to our cable pack and again through to someone within a minute. Also had to ring B Gais and ESB and they all answered within the minute....evenings are the way to go!


----------



## rob30 (26 Jun 2007)

I have had it to my eye with NTL. I  arranged for Magnet to come and survey our complex to see if it can be serviced by them but they cannot! May be worth giving them a ring


----------



## nicelives (27 Jun 2007)

rob30 said:


> I have had it to my eye with NTL. I arranged for Magnet to come and survey our complex to see if it can be serviced by them but they cannot! May be worth giving them a ring


From other posts, especially on boards.ie, in terms of telly, magnet seems to be a big step backwards even from ntl. If it was solely broadband you were going with fair enough.


----------



## peno (5 Jul 2007)

Another Customer service gem from NTL.

I posted earlier saying I had requested them to cancel form a certain date and they then cut me off a little early. After some hours on the phone I managed to get them to reconnect me for the period I had paid for. I'm now with sky.

Today however I get a bill in the door for the period I was reconnected until my cancellation date which I had previously paid for and then for the next 2 months after that. And in addition a €50 installation fee.

I've now sent them an email requesting that they refund me for the period I was discconnected.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jul 2007)

Maybe they just like me but when I called last week to cancel my NTL digital and go back to cable the NTL guy told me that it would come into effect the following day. Then about 5 mintes later he calls me back to say it would actually happen within the hour and was this OK or would I like to switch the following day...thought this was pretty good. Again, I called between 6 and 7 in the evening.

The reason I got digital in the first place was so I could get Setanta Gof but after nearly going brain-dead from listening to the feed they get from the Golf Channel (" great shot there Chuck") I cancelled.


----------



## Purple (5 Jul 2007)

I cancelled NTL after trying to get them out for about 2 months to fix a fault. The SKY guy called to arrange a time to be there, called to confirm, and turned up on time. 
NTL are all over me now but they can kiss my .... I wouldn't move back if they offered me phone, TV and broadband for free.


----------



## z108 (5 Jul 2007)

I just gave NTL another call to enquire about broadband in my area. 

I think the phone answering girl just made up a figure and said theyll introduce it in a  year . Thats what they told me  like 4 years ago 

what kind of stupid company lets eircon take all the profits ? NTL have the only other local loop going into most of the houses in Dublin.
maximising the possible revenue from it is a no brainer...


----------



## delboy12 (29 May 2008)

well what can I say about these morans , I cancelled my ntl.chourus  in December 07 as  I couldnt get the channels I was paying for , would be watching a programme halfway through it it would  block " and ask me for a pin number , I called ntl  on numerous occassions and they would fix it , half an hour later back to square one , anyway I returned my  ntl.chourus  boxes in Jan 08 as I was fed up  with calling them for the same old problem. .I kept getting bills sent to my house  asking to pay , I called them stating I dont have  ntl anymore , .2 months later again another bill  stating I was behind in payments .phoned again  same old ding dong . 2 months later again another bill, , called again , explained again I dont have  any ntl /chorus , it is now  june , got another letter from them  , threating me to pay my bill of €340.00 otherwise My  DETAILS WOULD BE FORWARDED TO A DEBT COLLECTION AGENCY , CALLED THEM AGAIN , , EXPLAINING MY Situation ,  useless f*cks ,P.s I am also waiting for a refund of €76.00. 
, which was debited from my account in Jan after I returned the items, (6 months on)   my advice " get a euro box"  ,


----------



## NicolaM (29 May 2008)

Hi Delboy 12
Welcome to AAM.
Please check out the  re language 
Nicola


----------



## FredBloggs (29 May 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Hi Delboy 12
> Welcome to AAM.
> Please check out the  re language
> Nicola


 
I thought he was rather restrained talking about NTL


----------

